# Game 65: Official Boston @Houston GAME THREAD. 3/18. 8:30 CST.



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

*Game 65: Official Boston @ Houston GAME THREAD. 3/18. 8:30 CST.*







 







*VERSUS







*​ 

*







*​ 


































*(39-25, 20-12 home)*​<!--StartFragment -->*Starting Lineup For Houston*​*PG-Bob Sura; **SG-David Wesley; **SF-Tracy Mcgrady; **PF-Clarence Weatherspoon; **C-Yao Ming*​









 



































*(36-29, 25-10 away)*​*Starting Lineup For Boston*​*PG-Gary Payton; SG-Tony Allen; SF-Paul Pierce; PF-Antoine Walker; C-Raef LaFrentz*​


​​*Key to Rockets win:*​*Dynamic Duo*​*









​*


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

after kings's lose today, rockets r in the #5 spot now.hope this win can reinfore it.and it's gonna be fun to see Yao kick Walker's butt.:biggrin:


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Game is sold out, I will be at this one. Should be a very exciting game, as Boston has been on fire since the Antoine Walker trade. They've won 9 of their last 10, and have the offensive power to stretch the our defense to it's limits. 

Like most teams in the league they don't have the personnel to contain Yao, so we should look to get him involved from the getgo. Yao was huge for us in the last meeting between these two teams, and with Howard out there really is no excuse for him not to get 13-15 shots.

Weatherspoon will start again, mainly because Walker can overpower Padgett with ease. Van Gundy might just have to double Walker, quite honestly we have no answer for him right now. Pierce vs TMac should be an intriguing matchup, Pierce is playing his best basketball of the season and McGrady has been in a bit of a slump. Pierce isn't going to contain McGrady coming off of all those low post screens, so we need to stick to feeding McGrady off screen's instead of asking him to create each time down the floor. Unless, of course, he is really feeling it.

Wesley has been on fire lately, but will be matched up against the tough Tony Allen. Allen is another one of Boston's athletic rookie's, right now he's mainly known for his defense but he can definitely shoot the ball. Incase I haven't mentioned it already, this team has a very bright future.

Houston 103
Boston 101


----------



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

This will not be one of those games where the Rockets can slack off, as Boston can score at will when hot. The Celtics are a good scoring team, as they have NEVER been held under 80 (only team in the NBA that can say that). This game could go down to the wire, as the Celtics big 3 scorers (Pierce,Walker and Davis) can all get off for 20+ points. 

Weatherspoon most likely will not be a factor in this game, due to Walker standing at the 3 point line alot, so I think we will see more of Scott Padgett in this one. 

Bobby needs to help us on those long rebounds like hes been doing, cuz in all likelyhood, its gonna be alot of threes chucked up by the Boys from Boston.

Yao most likely will have a good game(especially against LaFrentz) and T-Mac will be followed around by the Combo of Pierce/Davis. I expect McGrady and Yao to get 20+ and some other player to get the offense in gear.

Rockets win a good one, Celtics will put up a fight...

Unless of course...the "@ Phoenix" shooting shows up.


Rockets 112
Celtics 105


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

*Rockets' players stats against Celtics: *








*NOTE: If you look at the stats above, Yao did quite well against Celtics but McGrady did not, only average 16pts.*

*Celtics' players stats against Rockets:*








*NOTE: Paul Pierce is the only starter that played well against Rockets, average of 22pts. The best rebounds goes to R. LaFrentz, only average of 7rebs. Overall, Celtics rebounds stat is not good against Rockets.*


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

*Nice chart*



FirstRocket said:


> Overall, Celtics rebounds stat is not good against Rockets.


That could change with Howard out, and Walker in for the Celtics.


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: Nice chart*

*Mr. Roger's Cardigan,*
I did not realize you were the one posting the Official Game Thread, sorry about posting the Game Thread without asking you first. Next Game Thread, I will leave it to you.


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: Nice chart*



Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> That could change with Howard out, and Walker in for the Celtics.


If we based on the chart, Juwan Howard rebound against Celtics is insignificant, 1reb. I think Weatherspoon will be able to stop Antoine Walker with his board body (_another great wall_ :biggrin: ).


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Uh, FirstRocket, you do realize that those "averages" are based on just one game, right? 

I'm worried about this game. Walker has been playing pretty damn well. 

But so has Yao.


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

*Houston, tonight's opponent, has been at least as hot as the Celtics, with a six-game winning streak.* 

*Rivers on how good Rockets are;*



> "We're hot, but they're good," Rivers said. "I think they're the second best team (in the Western Conference) right now. They have two great stars, size, and they play defense."


 
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0><TBODY><TR><TD height=8><SPACER width="8" type="block" height="8"></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>*Rivers on Yao and McGrady;*



> "The difference between this team and any other that (Jeff Van Gundy) has had is that this team can score," Rivers said. "Yao (Ming) has figured out for the first time just how dominant he is. And Tracy, like I've always said, now understands that if you put him around a great player, then he'll be greater. He has the help he needs now."


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

Hakeem said:


> Uh, FirstRocket, you do realize that those "averages" are based on just one game, right?
> 
> I'm worried about this game. Walker has been playing pretty damn well.
> 
> But so has Yao.


Yes, I know. But this new team only played Celtics once. So, I based on their previous game. Not bad for a comparison. By the way, even if the chart is not based on one game, it will not be able to determine the outcome of the coming game. **All just for discussion.** :biggrin:


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

- 109








-102


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

110










95


----------



## ABC (Nov 4, 2002)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> Game is sold out, I will be at this one. Should be a very exciting game, as Boston has been on fire since the Antoine Walker trade. They've won 9 of their last 10, and have the offensive power to stretch the our defense to it's limits.
> 
> Like most teams in the league they don't have the personnel to contain Yao, so we should look to get him involved from the getgo. Yao was huge for us in the last meeting between these two teams, and with Howard out there really is no excuse for him not to get 13-15 shots.
> 
> ...



Yao should get at least 20 shots per game regardless if he has an off night or not.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: Nice chart*



FirstRocket said:


> *Mr. Roger's Cardigan,*
> I did not realize you were the one posting the Official Game Thread, sorry about posting the Game Thread without asking you first. Next Game Thread, I will leave it to you.


Check your PM's.


----------



## Rickbarry (Feb 22, 2005)

This should an entertaining game. Two of the hottest teams colliding baby!(sorry channeled Vitale) Anyway, It's in Houston so that's can't hurt. Yao should have an good game as many others have said as long as he gets his shots. I think the guy we need to step up is Bob Sura, He's had a good past cpl of games and looks like he's shaken off the rust.

Celtics-104
Rockets-110


----------



## Eduardo (Jan 27, 2005)

Awesome game thread. BTW firstrocket, where'd you get your pics of T-mac and Yao especially the one with the mean stares? 

Rockets 112
Celtics 104

I expect this one to be close all throughout the game. Rockets pull through with a run in the last few mins of the 4th


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

This game is gonna be entertaining. Both teams are hot and playing well.
Im sorry Rocket fans but I want you guys to lose, but only because I dont want them catching up to the Mavs. They will probably win though.

107-98 Rockets


----------



## Al Jefferson (Nov 20, 2003)

2 of the hottest teams in the league is gonna collide tonight.
I think this one is gonna be awesome..
T-Mac and Pierce is always good....
If the C's can lock Yao down and do some rebounding (Pierce has been a monster on the boards lately) We may be able to leave Houston with a win.

My predictions PIERCE GETS HOT IN THE 4th....

Good luck tonight guys...

Celtics 109
Rockets 107


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Payton 36 minutes 4 pts?


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

Eduardo said:


> Awesome game thread. BTW firstrocket, where'd you get your pics of T-mac and Yao especially the one with the mean stares?


Search image under Houston Rockets.


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

Sura is shooting bricks at the moment.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

dang no it feels like the old rox ahahaha i think we still can pull of a wind but it has to b with great d and main guy yao.... i hope jvg does his stuff at half


----------



## Rickbarry (Feb 22, 2005)

Well that wasn't a good first half. Maybe Yao should shoot more than 3 times in the second half.


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

If the players keep missing their shots, that will be end of the game.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

horrible gm i am i lil shocked that we lost and our confidence gets hurt alot frm this one i think but we need to recover def. this week


----------



## Rickbarry (Feb 22, 2005)

Celtics 103
Rockets 92

I didn't get to watch the game but what was the deal with Yao only getting 7 shots? Dude had 18 points on 7 shots surely he would have a better game if he would have been fed more.


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> Like most teams in the league they don't have the personnel to contain Yao, so we should look to get him involved from the getgo. Yao was huge for us in the last meeting between these two teams, and with Howard out there really is no excuse for him not to get 13-15 shots.


Yao is only 5-7 for 18pts with 8-12 on freethrows. Do you consider that as *"INVOLVED"*? Personally, I think Rockets should utilize Yao more since the perimeter shooting is off tonight. I hope Rockets can learn from this game.

Anyway, we will be great again. *ROCKETS FOR LIFE. GO ROX! :brokenhea *


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

Rickbarry said:


> Celtics 103
> Rockets 92
> 
> I didn't get to watch the game but what was the deal with Yao only getting 7 shots? Dude had 18 points on 7 shots surely he would have a better game if he would have been fed more.


You should also say, what was the deal with Yao only playing 27mins?


----------



## On Thre3 (Nov 26, 2003)

FirstRocket said:


> Yao is only 5-7 for 18pts with 8-12 on freethrows. Do you consider that as *"INVOLVED"*? Personally, I think Rockets should utilize Yao more since the perimeter shooting is off tonight. I hope Rockets can learn from this game.
> 
> Anyway, we will be great again. *ROCKETS FOR LIFE. GO ROX! :brokenhea *


he was saying the rockets needed to do that...

but anyway, somtimes the rockets can really make you wonder


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

we mite of jumped he jvg band wagon lol


----------



## 777 (Dec 14, 2002)

JVG is the team cancer. He still doesn't know how to properly utilize the big man after all this time. I hope the Rockets keep losing, just so JVG can get fired. Please get his sorry a** out of Houston, he seriously sicken me. Under JVG, Yao is nothing but a role player.


----------



## Rickbarry (Feb 22, 2005)

Whoa Whoa, relax about JVG. He can't win every game now.


----------



## 777 (Dec 14, 2002)

CONSTANTLY limiting Yao under 30 mins per game is just WRONG and UNACCEPTABLE!! JVG MUST loose the leash and let Yao dominate instead of holding him back and using him as a role player. No wonder Yao's teammate won't pass the ball to him, because he is nothing but an important role player now.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Yao didn't get a lot of minutes because for some reason we weren't playing well when he was on the court (not that we played particularly well when he was off the court...). Also, he was in foul trouble. And he was finding it a bit difficult to get in a good position and score with Walker on him.


----------

